# Buying a car



## himalshelat

Is there a good website I can look at for buying a used car around Tokyo?
I would like to know what is available for my budget before I move but havent found a good website.


----------



## workingmomintokyo

Goo-net Exchange is a well known website for buying used cars in Japan. One of my friends bought a car through a dealer he found using the site: 
Hope this helps!


----------



## wabisabi

*3 site should not miss*

I give you 3 sites you should not miss this to look around second hand car.

- car sensor
- goo net
- kakaku com

I can't link because I'm new one. But you can find it by google.

Thank yo.


----------



## Zangi85

In Tokyo area not high percentage of people own cars, So I would suggest that you go to Chiba, Saitama, Kanagawa areas to shp around for cars. They have better selections. On the internet it is reccomnded that you search the price range.


----------

